# Wisconsin Shoots



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm newer to the 3d thing...

What are the 'Can't Miss' shoots around Southern WI?

I did 7 Oaks by Mineral Point, Baraboo Bowmen, and am doing one by Black Earth this saturday.

I want to do the Big 40 shoot at the Argyle Rod and Gun, but I'll be out of town that weekend....


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Watch 3dshoots.com lots if shoots within decent driving distance.


----------



## Bone8Collector (Sep 9, 2010)

There is a shoot at horicon marsh bowmen this Saturday and Sunday 56 3d targets I believe


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Bone8Collector said:


> There is a shoot at Horicon marsh bowmen this Saturday and Sunday 56 3d targets I believe


I like that shoot. I wish I could make it this weekend.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes we has a 56 target shoot this weekend at Horicon Marsh bowmen. There will be another 56 target shoot on August 2nd and 3rd and a breast cancer benefit shoot on August 23, I believe that will be a 28 or 30 target. We hope to see you all at the next one!


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

schmel_me said:


> Watch 3dshoots.com lots if shoots within decent driving distance.


I do watch it, but since I haven't been to many I always wonder if I'm skipping a really good one to go to an 'ok' one on any given weekend...so I was looking for some insight on which clubs put on great shoots.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bone8Collector said:


> There is a shoot at horicon marsh bowmen this Saturday and Sunday 56 3d targets I believe


Sounds awesome! A bit too far for me to drive though at this point.


----------



## PSE Archer12 (Jun 19, 2014)

The Rinehart 100, it is literally the largest shoot in the state, two day shoot, 100 or 50 targets your choice. Since Rinehart sponsors this, they bring up custom made targets like the Elephant, Giraffe, Demon, and Alien targets, it's in Sparta WI


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

PSE Archer12 said:


> The Rinehart 100, it is literally the largest shoot in the state, two day shoot, 100 or 50 targets your choice. Since Rinehart sponsors this, they bring up custom made targets like the Elephant, Giraffe, Demon, and Alien targets, it's in Sparta WI


Heard of it, unfortunately this year I'm out of town that weekend. It's on my list for next year though.


----------



## Hermy13 (Aug 13, 2013)

The Stitzer shoot is a good one just shot it last wekkend they have a few more this year not far from 7 oaks


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bringing this one back up! If you have a favorite shoot, list it!

The Valley Archers shoot by Black Earth is awesome! By far the most diverse targets of all the 3d shoots I have been to. Lots of uphill/downhill and across valley shots. Large animals, small animals, deer...


Anyone been to the shoot in Verona?


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

River Bluff archery has an excellent shoot. Check out the other shoots in the southwest Wisconsin area at this link.
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...F0ZWxpbmVhcmNoZXJ5fGd4OjcxNzk4ODZjZGVmMWZlMmQ


----------



## trman24 (Dec 16, 2004)

ojibwa bowhunters has a trad shoot this weekend in new berlin wi. all reinhart targets


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

craigxt said:


> River Bluff archery has an excellent shoot. Check out the other shoots in the southwest Wisconsin area at this link.
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...F0ZWxpbmVhcmNoZXJ5fGd4OjcxNzk4ODZjZGVmMWZlMmQ


Nice, I hadn't seen that one yet as it's just outside the 50 mile range on my searches. Thanks!


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

King Archers/Chain O'Lakes Conservation Club in Waupaca, WI is holding a shoot this week end (Sat, Sun & Mon) and their shoots are a must attend as they are the best. Their club website is: www.colconservationclub.com. This is a shoot that is well worth a couple hours drive!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

The one Rat Trapper posted is a really nice shoot - I may make it up there this weekend. But I am trying to find a few more unknown courses - If I recall correctly the yardage is right on the stake so there is no real way of not noticing it.

RT can you confirm?

Its an absolute gorgeous course - but with ASA Kentucky next weekend its not the best fit for my needs.


----------

